# Internetgeschwindigkeit



## Davincico (1. November 2011)

Hi zusammen,

Ich habe im Moment ein Internetabonnoment, das mir nur höchstens 5000 Kbps download  und 500 kbps upload erlaubt. Damit habe ich ziemliche Probleme beim zocken. Momentan spiel ich am meisten auf der PS3 Fifa 12, da merkt man einfach dass es zu wenig ist, da alles mit einbisschen verzögerung abläuft. Manchmal ist es so schlimm dass man wirklich nicht mehr online spielen kann.

Nun will ich auf ein anderes Abo umsteigen. Bei meinem Anbieter kann ich aber leider nur höchstens 15'000 kbps download und 1'000 upload. Reicht das um flüssig spielen zu können quasi wie gegen den NPC? Oder könnte es da auch Probleme geben? Was würdet ihr mir raten?

gruss davi


----------



## Felix^^ (1. November 2011)

mit meiner 2.000er Leitung hatte ich keine Probleme beim Zocken....

Wenn du den Tarif wechseln willst dann musst du zum Zeitpunkt der Vertragsverlängerung ändern lassen. War zumindest bei mir so.


----------



## Ogil (1. November 2011)

Die Latenz hat erstmal nix mit der Bandbreite zu tun - das heisst was auch immer momentan dafuer sorgt, dass Du hohe Latenzen hast, ist nicht unbedingt verschwunden wenn Du auf einen Vertrag mit hoeherer Bandbreite umsteigst. Wie hoch sind denn Deine Latenzen wenn Du normal eine Website anpingst? Hast Du immer Probleme oder schwankt es z.B. abhaengig von der Tageszeit?


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Du solltest mal per Internetspeedtest schauen, was bei dir von deinem DSL5000 (kannte bis jetzt nur 6000) ankommt. Ich habe mit meinem DSL6000 weder am PC noch an der PS3 Probleme. Was für einen Router hast du? Diese Speedport Router, die man so von der Telekom bekommt, haben nicht den besten Ruf. Die besten Router, die ich bis jetzt hatte, waren alle von Netgear.

Bei DSL15k wäre ich vorsichtig. Die werden zwar überall verkauft, aber nicht überall kann man die vollen 15k nutzen. Bei mir zum Beispiel sind zur Zeit nur meine 6k möglich, mehr geben die alten Leitungen im Haus nicht her (Baujahr '64). Für mehr müsste ich auf Internet vom Kabelanbieter (Kabel Deutschland) zurückgreifen.

Link zum Speedtest: www.speedtest.net oder www.speedmeter.de


----------



## Davincico (1. November 2011)

Danke ertsmal für die Antworten.



Speedtest.net: http://www.speedtest.net/result/1568012838.png


ich merke auch, dass ich auf der PS3 eine schlechtere Verbindung habe als auf dem PC, könnte aber jetzt grad nur zufall sein, dass es kurz einen kleinen einbruch hatte. Auf der PS hatte ich einen Ping von 130.


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Also dein Downstream ist völlig in Ordnung. 5,33Mbit/s sind 5457,92Kbit/s, was wiederum einer Downloadgeschwindigkeit von ungefähr 682Kilobyte/s entspricht. Für DSL5000 absolut im Rahmen. Dein Testping ist auch völlig in Ordnung.

Bedenke bitte beim Onlinespielen, dass deine Latenz von mehreren Faktoren abhängig ist. Zum Beispiel wo der Server steht auf dem du dich befindet, oder mit welcher Leitung ein Spiel u.U. von einem Spieler gehostet wird. Sollte dein Ping an deiner PlayStation trotzdem immer spürbar schlechter sein als am PC, liegt der Fehler unter Umständen am UPnP deines Routers.


----------



## Davincico (1. November 2011)

Also könnte man das Problem eventuell mit einem neuen Modem lösen? Das ganze läuft übrigens nicht mit W-Lan sondern mit Kabel.


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Davincico schrieb:


> Also könnte man das Problem eventuell mit einem neuen Modem lösen? Das ganze läuft übrigens nicht mit W-Lan sondern mit Kabel.



Wenn du uns verraten magst, was für ein Modemrouter du hast, vielleicht ja. Vielleicht muss man ja auch nur etwas richtig einstellen.

Fall du dir eh was neues kaufen möchtest kann ich dir Netgear empfehlen. Ansonsten sollen ja Belkin und Fritz noch gut sein.


----------



## Davincico (1. November 2011)

Das Modem ist ein ZyXEL Prestige 660RU-T1


----------



## Dagonzo (1. November 2011)

Wenn du Lags hast, solltest du dich an deinen Provider wenden. Wenn der nichts ändern kann und meint das alles in Ordnung ist, dann kündigen und wechseln.
Für das was du spielst (Fifa12) brauchst du noch nicht mal eine Breitbandverbindung, da würde ISDN sogar schon reichen.


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt vielleicht als unwissend oute, aber von dem Hersteller habe ich ja noch nie gehört. ^^ Kann dir da leider auch nicht sagen, was man da einstellen müsste. 

Ein guter Netgear Modemrouter wäre der DGN3500B. http://www.amazon.de...20185880&sr=8-1 Die Fritzbox Geräte sind auch nicht wesentlich günstiger. Als Low Budget Variante empfiehlt sich der Netgear DGN1000B.

@ über mir: Das Problem scheint ja nur auf der PS3 so extrem zu sein. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch gelesen?


----------



## Dagonzo (1. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt vielleicht als unwissend oute, aber von dem Hersteller habe ich ja noch nie gehört. ^^ Kann dir da leider auch nicht sagen, was man da einstellen müsste.


Zyxel ist quasi ein Pionier was Modems angeht. Der war früher der beste Anbieter gewesen. War aber wohl vor deiner Zeit^^

Irgendwas einstellen bringt in der Regel nichts wenn man Lags hat. Da kannst du machen was du willst. Das liegt in der Regel am Provider oder auch am Server über dem die Spiele laufen.


Saji schrieb:


> @ über mir: Das Problem scheint ja nur auf der PS3 so extrem zu sein. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch gelesen?


Keine Ahnung was er sonst spielt. Vielleicht nutzt der den PC nur zum surfen und downloaden. Da merkt man dann natürlich nichts von den Lags.


----------



## Davincico (1. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> @ über mir: Das Problem scheint ja nur auf der PS3 so extrem zu sein. Oder habe ich da etwas falsch gelesen?



Nein, du hast richtig gelesen. Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich mir ein neues kaufen soll.

Danke dir.


Edit: @Dagonzo was versteht man unter Lags? Permanente verzögerung oder alle paar sekunden ein stocken dass das Bild eben "stockt"?


----------



## Saji (1. November 2011)

Ein Beispiel für einen Lag findet man ganz gut in WoW. Jemand läuft, läuft plötzlich auf der Stelle und ist eine Sekunde später fünf Meter weiter vorne.  Oder bei BF3, wenn man so "ruckelig" vorwärts kommt, man also alle paar Schritte etwas zurück gesetzt wird, weil Datenpakete verloren gehen. Das ist dann wohl ein Lag. Standbilder sind meistens Ruckler der Grafik, wenn also das System nicht hinterherkommt.

@ Onkel Dagonzo: Danke für die Geschichtsstunde. Bin ich wieder etwas schlauer geworden!


----------



## Dagonzo (1. November 2011)

Unter Lags verstehe ich das, was es ist. Eine Aktion die ich per Tastatur, Maus, Gamepad ausführe und Zeitverzögert im Spiel tatsächlich ausgeführt wird.
Alles andere ist "ruckeln" wenn z.B. die Framerate in den Keller sinkt. Das aber hat nichts mit dem Internet zu tun.


----------



## mristau (2. November 2011)

Heutzutage setzt vor allem Arcor/Vodafone auf Zyxel Router, die Arcor WLAN Modelle sind alles Zyxel Prestige 660H 
Damit hatte ich früher auch einige Probleme, seit die Fritzbox da ist, keine mehr und nen Ping um 10-20


Solche Lags wie bei DaGonzo genannt können gerade bei der PS3 auch vom Controller kommen, die ja schnurlos arbeiten, falls das der Fall ist, evtl mal mit Kabel probieren. Das hatte ich aber bisher nur 1mal gesehen, mit nem Billig Controller 

5000Mbit Down und 500kbit up sollte für jedwedes Online Spiel reichen, es wird ja nicht das komplette 3D Bild verschickt, sondern nur Koordinaten, z.B. bei Fifa welcher Spieler wo steht, wohin er schaut, wo der Ball ist, etc..
Im Moment wenn ich in WoW in Orgrimmar stehe, habe ich 1,19KB/s download und 0,09KB/s upload

Bei einem Ping von >100 könnte auch das Problem schon an der Leitung liegen, evtl am Router. Größer 100ms ist eigentlich nur normal, wenn der Server in den USA steht


----------



## Davincico (2. November 2011)

So, ich habe mir ein neuer Modemrouter gekauft: Netgear N600 Dualband Gigabit (DGND3700).

Entweder ist es zufall, oder es liegt am Router, denn nun kann ich flüssig FIFA12 online spielen. Nur ein Problem habe ich noch: Wenn ich mit Ethernet-Kabel am PC verbunden bin, dann stockt es auf der PS3 (War mit dem alten Modem auch so, nur viel extremer) Ich denke der Grund dafür ist jetzt die Bandbreite, oder nicht? Hab' nicht viel Ahnung von dem Zeugs :-).

Ausserdem bekomme ich es nicht hin, den Wireless auf den PC zu bringen. (Hat der überhaupt nen Wireless "Empfang"? oder braucht es da noch nen Stick oder sowas?



Gruss und danke, Davi


----------



## OldboyX (2. November 2011)

Ich denke du hast irgendwelche Malware auf dem PC die deine Leitung auslastet. Ansonsten ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass es auf der PS3 nur dann lagt, wenn dein PC an ist.


Außer natürlich du hast am PC weiß Gott wieviele Downloads laufen oder streamst dort irgendwelche Filme in HD oder hast gar einen Bittorrent Client laufen. Dann musst dich net wundern, wenn das die Verbindung blockiert. Da wirst du aber auch nichts gegen machen können.

Möglich ist auch, dass deine Netzwerkkarte am PC einen Defekt hat und in der Folge der Router Probleme bekommt die sich auf andere Teilnehmer im Netzwerk auswirken.


----------



## Davincico (2. November 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast irgendwelche Malware auf dem PC die deine Leitung auslastet. Ansonsten ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass es auf der PS3 nur dann lagt, wenn dein PC an ist.
> 
> 
> Außer natürlich du hast am PC weiß Gott wieviele Downloads laufen oder streamst dort irgendwelche Filme in HD oder hast gar einen Bittorrent Client laufen. Dann musst dich net wundern, wenn das die Verbindung blockiert. Da wirst du aber auch nichts gegen machen können.
> ...



Es stand einmal etwas unten Rechts bei den Icons, dass es ein Problem mit meiner Netzwerkkarte gibt! Wie kann ich das herausfinden?


EDITH: FIFA12 läuft immernoch nicht flüssig. War vorhin wohl einfach ein Zufall... Ich glaube das einzige was mir jetzt noch bleibt ist mal den Provider anrufen, oder?


----------



## Dagonzo (2. November 2011)

Davincico schrieb:


> EDITH: FIFA12 läuft immernoch nicht flüssig. War vorhin wohl einfach ein Zufall... Ich glaube das einzige was mir jetzt noch bleibt ist mal den Provider anrufen, oder?


Jupp, hätte mich auch sehr gewundert, wenn es anders gewesen wäre. Schade, Geld für einen Router umsonst rausgeworfen, auch wenn der sehr gut ist.^^
Welchen Provider hast du eigentlich?


----------



## Davincico (2. November 2011)

Sunrise - Wohne in der Schweiz.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. November 2011)

Ok dann kann ich da nicht helfen. Aus der Schweiz kenne ich nur Käse und Toblerone


----------



## Davincico (3. November 2011)

Und Ricola 

Mir wurde von Sunrise gesagt, dass ich alles aus der telefonbuchse trennen soll und die originalkabel einstecken soll. Filter sei evtl defekt. Könnte das das problem sein? Oder dass das adsl kabel irgendwie defekt ist? Habe ein viel zu langes 20m ding, könnte auch das problematisch sein? 

Fehler und grosschreibung dürft ihr behalten, vom iphone aus ist das mühsam


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Lange Kabel können, wenn sie minderwertig oder defekt sind, durchaus das Signal stören. Das erklärt aber nicht dein Problem, es sei denn deine PS3 hängt an dem (kaputten) 20m Kabel dran.

Jetzt muss ich mal ganz dumm fragen: besteht das Problem mit der PS3 auch, wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist? Auf der letzten Seite meinte ja jemand, es könnte auch ein Problem an der Netzwerkkarte des PCs geben, das sich über den Router auf andere Teilnehmer auswirkt. Häng einfach mal nur die PS3 an den Router und probiere es aus. Mehr fällt mir jetzt auch nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Mistige Doppelposts...


----------



## Davincico (3. November 2011)

Nein, spinnt auch wenn der pc nicht läuft/modem nicht mit pc verbunden ist. Das adsl kabel ist doch das von der telefonsteckdose zum modem oder? Jedenfals meine ich das. Das ding ist ziemlich alt und etwa 20m lang. Ich versuch heute einfach mal alles.


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Davincico schrieb:


> Nein, spinnt auch wenn der pc nicht läuft/modem nicht mit pc verbunden ist. Das adsl kabel ist doch das von der telefonsteckdose zum modem oder? Jedenfals meine ich das. Das ding ist ziemlich alt und etwa 20m lang. Ich versuch heute einfach mal alles.



Tausch am besten mal das lange olle Kabel aus. Wenn du sagst das ist schon alt und zu lang, dann würde ich damit anfangen. Vielleicht klappt es ja dann. Ich drücke dir jedenfalls die Daumen. 

Achja, doofe Frage die zweite. :3 Ich hab vorhin mal etwas gegoogelt bezüglich "PS3 FIFA 12 ruckeln". Da gibt es ein paar Threads mit diversen Vorschlägen, von Austauschen der HDD bis hin zum Schreddern der Bluray. Aber eines hatten alle gemeinsam; es ruckelt offline wie online. Bei dir aber nur online, richtig? Ich mag nur schon mal die PS3 als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. ^^" Wobei es interessant wäre ob das Problem bei dir generell mit Onlinespielen auf der PS3 auftritt... Wir sprachen ja immer nur von FIFA 12, was machen denn andere Spiele, hast du da auch so Schwierigkeiten?


----------



## Davincico (3. November 2011)

BF3 genau das selbe. Vorhin ging es wieder. Eventuell ist es wegen der auslastung abends später schlechter, was meint ihr? Besorge mir jetzt mal neues Kabel und splitter.


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Natürlich kann es auch mal sein, dass das Netz überlastet ist und nicht mehr so viel freie Kapazitäten hat. Aber das sollte nur noch an (weltweiten) Feierlichkeiten wie Weihnachten und Neujahr der Fall sein. Und selbst da habe ich in den letzten Jahren kaum etwas bemerkt. Anders ist es, wenn Zuhause die ganze Familie über die selbe Leitung geht. Aber bei dir scheinst ja nur du online zu sein. Ich verzweifle hier fast, weil mir kaum noch etwas einfällt.


Aber neues Kabel und Splitter sind schon mal ein guter Ansatzpunkt. Wenn das widererwarten nichts bringt rückt die PS3 für mich arg in den Kreis der Verdächtigen. Mir ist zwar spontan kein ähnlicher Fall mit einer PS3 (oder andere Konsole) bekannt, aber ausschließen möchte ich es jetzt auch nicht.

Zur Not einfach noch mal deinen Provider anrufen und fragen, ob es einen Störfall gibt. Ich musste bei Tele2 auch dreimal anrufen bis mir einer endlich gestand, dass es in meinem Gebiet einen Ausfall oder was auch immer gab. ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (3. November 2011)

Eventuell liegt eine zu hohe Dämpfung vor. Das macht man ja manchmal damit Signale sich nicht überlagern oder stören können. Genau kann das aber nur ein Techniker Vorort abklären und das mal durchmessen.


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Eventuell liegt eine zu hohe Dämpfung vor. Das macht man ja manchmal damit Signale sich nicht überlagern oder stören können. Genau kann das aber nur ein Techniker Vorort abklären und das mal durchmessen.



Jetzt muss Onkel Dagonzo mal für klein Saji erklären.  Wäre es dann nicht schon immer so gewesen? Ich dachte immer die Dämpfung liegt am verlegten Kabel. Gut möglich, dass ich mich irre. Über eine Aufklärung wäre ich dankbar. ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (3. November 2011)

_*"Ich habe im Moment ein Internetabonnoment, das mir nur höchstens 5000 Kbps download und 500 kbps upload erlaubt. Damit habe ich ziemliche Probleme beim zocken."*_
Das sind die Worte des TE´s
Für mich klingt das nicht so wie *ich habe seid kurzen*, oder in *letzter Zeit*
Alles klar "klein Saji"?


----------



## Davincico (3. November 2011)

Okay, vorhin (ca. um 17 Uhr bis ca 18:30uhr) war die verbindung gut und ich konnte Fifa störungs und verlangsamungsfrei spielen. Nun (letzte Stunde) ist alles wieder verzögert und einfach langsam... Genau so wie gestern.


----------



## Saji (3. November 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> _*"Ich habe im Moment ein Internetabonnoment, das mir nur höchstens 5000 Kbps download und 500 kbps upload erlaubt. Damit habe ich ziemliche Probleme beim zocken."*_
> Das sind die Worte des TE´s
> Für mich klingt das nicht so wie *ich habe seid kurzen*, oder in *letzter Zeit*
> Alles klar "klein Saji"?



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. ._.


Davincico schrieb:


> Okay, vorhin (ca. um 17 Uhr bis ca 18:30uhr) war die verbindung gut und ich konnte Fifa störungs und verlangsamungsfrei spielen. Nun (letzte Stunde) ist alles wieder verzögert und einfach langsam... Genau so wie gestern.



Ich würde sagen wir können so langsam die PS3 und das ganze Drumherum ausschließen. Ich schließe mich Dagonzo mal an und sage auch, dass mal ein Techniker vor Ort die Leitung durchmessen sollte. Ich weiß ansonsten nicht mehr weiter und wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg. :-/


----------



## Davincico (3. November 2011)

Vorhin nochmal gespielt (5min her) Verbindung war nicht ganz perfekt aber man könnte es flüssig nennen.

Ok, danke euch beiden trotzdem fürs helfen.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. November 2011)

Saji schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. ._.


Kein Thema, dass passiert mir auch hin und wieder. Nobody is perfect.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. November 2011)

windows? geb mal im startmnü "cmd" ein udn im schwarzen fenster dann "ping google.de -n 100" rechtsklick markieren kopieren oder screenshot.

mach das wenns gerade nicht so gut läuft


----------



## Davincico (4. November 2011)

Werde ich heute abend machen wenns wieder verzögert, danke.


----------



## Davincico (5. November 2011)

Also mein Provider sagte, dass mit meinem Internet alles okay ist von ihrer Seite. An was könnte es nun noch liegen? Splitter und Telefonsteckerdings (kA wie man dem sagt) sind nochnicht ausgetauscht, lässt sich schwer eins finden denn die "Steckdose" die wir haben ist wohl ziemlich veraltet und nichtmehr überall zu haben. Aber ich kann nicht glauben dass das am dem Steckerzeugs lieht denn: Jeden Abend (!) wenn ich nach hause komme, zwischen 17 Uhr und 19 Uhr läuft alles gut. Danach fängts an zu laggen und alles verlangsamt sich. Heute Morgen ging alles super, am Nachmittag laggte es wieder und verlangsamte sich wieder.

Ich persönlich würde sagen der Grund dafür ist einfach die "Stosszeiten" des Internets, oder nicht? Wenn ja, könnte man dies nicht mit einem 15000 anstatt 5000 Vertrag lösen?



Davi


----------



## mristau (5. November 2011)

Du kannst mal bei deinem Provider nachfragen, ob sie dir dafür neue Kabel schicken würden, weil du denkst, es könnte daran liegen, normalerweise machen die sowas auch.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. November 2011)

Davincico schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde sagen der Grund dafür ist einfach die "Stosszeiten" des Internets, oder nicht? Wenn ja, könnte man dies nicht mit einem 15000 anstatt 5000 Vertrag lösen?
> Davi


Wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, dass es zu bestimmten Zeiten ausgelastet ist. Allerdings dürfte dir eine höhere Geschwindigkeit auch nichts bringen, in Bezug auf die Latenzzeiten. Wenn der Knotenpunkt bei dem die Leitungen zusammenlaufen ausgelastet ist, dann hilft auch eine schnellere Leitung nichts. Hier ist einfach das Limit der maximalen gleichzeitigen Verbindungen erreicht.
Aber vielleicht kannst du deinen Provider doch mal dazu überreden einen Techniker vorbei zu schicken, der die Leitung mal durchmessen kann.


----------



## Davincico (5. November 2011)

mristau schrieb:


> Du kannst mal bei deinem Provider nachfragen, ob sie dir dafür neue Kabel schicken würden, weil du denkst, es könnte daran liegen, normalerweise machen die sowas auch.




Ich denke wiegesagt nichtmehr, dass es an dem Kabel/Filter/wasweissich liegt, da es nur bei den Stosszeiten nicht gut läuft. Sonst wunderbar.


Edith: @Dagonzo: Werd ich mal versuchen. Wir haben ausserdem im Sinn eventuell den Anbieter zu wechseln, da wir ein nettes Paketangebot gesehen haben. Würde dieser über die selben Leitungen laufen? (Sunrise bzw Swisscom)


----------



## mristau (5. November 2011)

Die Leitungen im Haus sind auf jedenfall dieselben und mindestens bis zum nächsten Verteiler.
Ob die beiden Provider eigene Leitungen haben, oder diese jeweils angemietet sind, müsste irgendwo auf den jeweiligen Seiten stehen oder durch Support fragen


----------



## Dagonzo (5. November 2011)

Tja die Frage ist schwer zu beantworten. Bei uns in Deutschland haben wir einen quasi Monopolisten, die Deutsche Telekom. Die meisten anderen Provider nutzen die selben Leitungen. Meist sind es nur regionale Anbieter die eigene Leitungen haben. Aber bringen kann es durchaus was. Vielleicht gibt es über euren zukünftigen Provider entsprechende Tests oder Foren, wo andere User ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen?
Wie schon gesagt, die Schweiz ist da leider nicht mein Fachgebiet.^^ 
Vielleicht gibts ja hier noch User aus der Schweiz, die eventuell was dazu schreiben können.


----------

